# Been to King Ed's lately?



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

I am just wondering if anyone can tell me what type of turtles they have in stock or if there is a good turtle store on the coast. I am thinking of going down this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I never pay attention to turtles when I go, and its fairly close by for me, just not that worth it compared to the sponsers. I dont recall even seeing any turtles last time I wnet. Probably just some small red ear sliders if I recall.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

pet lovers in abbotsford has little turtles, a few different kinds


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

King Ed normally stocks red ear/yellow belly sliders, false/Mississippi maps, razorback musks, and some other type of mud turtle, forget the name.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

was there today.
They have razorback musk for $149, false map and red ear sliders. ive also seen musks there before as well.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i usually go there to check out the turtles,
honestly im not too sure where to get one though since im not too big of a fan of king eds 
fish and sometimes customer service
i know i can order online but thats a risk too, is there any places closer than pet lovers in abbotsford? (quite a distance from me like 1 hour)
or are there any breeders?

thanks!


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

they do have baby turtles, i went there last monday and bought 3 flower horn and red parrot they even have great deals on some fishes.... and for turtles they actually expensive.. better check other stores...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was in IPU Burnaby today and saw a frt but it was sold.  They also had another type but I wasn't paying much attention to what type....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm remember red eared sliders and one other kind when I was last there about a month ago. Wow they were $49 bucks each, I'm going to really show my age now, I can remember buying these same turtles when I was a kid at Woolworth stores for $1.49 each.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> I'm remember red eared sliders and one other kind when I was last there about a month ago. Wow they were $49 bucks each, I'm going to really show my age now, I can remember buying these same turtles when I was a kid at *Woolworth* stores for $1.49 each.


I remember Woolworth. LOL
I always called it K-Mart for some reason when I was a kid.
(Basically same store.)


I remember Chinatown selling turtles when I was a kid.
Don't know what specie they were.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

china town was selling soft shell turtles. i remember sliders being 14.99
and in china they are .50 cents a peice right now = )


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

burnaby and richmond are the only place in greater vancouver that are legally allowed to sell turtles anymore otherwise youll have to go to abbotsford


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks everyone. I'll be coming from Kamloops so didn't want to waste my time if nobody had them. I can only find sliders here. I was hoping to find some musk turtles or soft shelled turtles.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> burnaby and richmond are the only place in greater vancouver that are legally allowed to sell turtles anymore otherwise youll have to go to abbotsford


Turtles are illegal to sell in Richmond, FYI.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> china town was selling soft shell turtles. i remember sliders being 14.99
> and in china they are .50 cents a peice right now = )


Turtles are illegal to import into BC. If they are selling them for that price, they are an illegal import, no question.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-false-map-turtle-15858/

Not a musk or a soft shell tho.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Any turtle. Period. You cannot even display a turtle in Richmond. Trust me on this one.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I stopped by King Ed pets tonight to check some plants. Person working downstairs try to sell me plant based on his expertise was perfect for my low tech tank. But when I asked, he had no clue what the name of the plant was. Luckily I knew it was too advance for me so I did not get it (he was shocked when I told him no thanx). That can not be good for business. I know they have good prices, but......


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wanted to add my $0.02. Went to look for some substrate today and made the mistake of talking to the older asian guy downstairs in the fish room. I told him I wanted some gravel/sand for a south american tank and he promptly lectured me about needing high pH and that I should buy some crushed coral that he had there. I told him that I think he's mistaken and he sorta rolled his eyes. That was my sign to exit. LOL.



roadrunner said:


> I stopped by King Ed pets tonight to check some plants. Person working downstairs try to sell me plant based on his expertise was perfect for my low tech tank. But when I asked, he had no clue what the name of the plant was. Luckily I knew it was too advance for me so I did not get it (he was shocked when I told him no thanx). That can not be good for business. I know they have good prices, but......


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol whenever i go in there i make a point of not talking to him anymore unless i have to (only one down there). I once went in there looking for a couple small loaches for my 29 gallon to keep my snail population unseen, he sold me 3 clown loaches saying they are perfect for what i want. Went home with them to read into the species and boy was i suprised about their size...


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

tony, you should've told him it's for your 400g tank! i dunno anything about SA cichlids...but do they need high pH? I thought it was only for africans.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

In his defense (surprisingly...) Clown Loaches do grow incredibly slowly, still wrong of him to sell them to you without informing you, but he's just that type of person  Avoid taking his word...

And you are right...Africans like high PH waters, but its usually quite the opposite for south americans that tend to like soft acidic water...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

High pH is definitely for Africans. What made me laugh was really that SA cichlids are completely at the other end of the spectrum, as they demand soft water, low pH. LOL. Anyways, I give up on this guy. Obviously, he isn't even a hobbyist.



bingerz said:


> tony, you should've told him it's for your 400g tank! i dunno anything about SA cichlids...but do they need high pH? I thought it was only for africans.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You could definitely house some baby clown loaches for a long time in a smaller tank due to their super slow growth. That being said, they really deserve a decent sized tank to grow in.

This guy at King Ed's though, if it wasn't so sad, it would be funny. I expect those kind of answers at Petsmart. You would think after a few years of doing this day in day out, you would know some basics even if by bloody osmosis.



Momobobo said:


> In his defense (surprisingly...) Clown Loaches do grow incredibly slowly, still wrong of him to sell them to you without informing you, but he's just that type of person  Avoid taking his word...
> 
> And you are right...Africans like high PH waters, but its usually quite the opposite for south americans that tend to like soft acidic water...


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> You would think after a few years of doing this day in day out, you would know some basics even if by bloody osmosis.


love the comment, at least we have a good laugh about it


----------

